# Chukar Hunt



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Right around the corner, anyone getting excited about it??


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Excited yes, hunting the opener... probably not. I'll probably go for them after I get all moved and then whenever Tumblingwings wants to go. 8) Looking forward to taking some more of those pretty gray devils.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going to be going out the 2nd day and im looking forward to it.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Please see my avatar 8)


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be out chasing them and hopefully getting a coulp


----------

